# Arcobaleno Geometry and info



## dxn2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello. Just picked up an Arcobaleno. I believe it is from 96. From what I was able to find it's painted team GAN colors. I was hoping to find out some info on the model. What is the geometry compared to the other Merckx offerings of the time. There is very little about this model to be found here on the internet (unless I'm just getting unlucky with my search terms). 

Anyway, the bike is in great shape. Just a couple of decal scrapes and maybe a paint chip here and there. Looks like a new bike that's been ridden for a season or two.

It's built up with Shimano 600 tri-color (brakes are dura ace).

Can't wait for some of this snow to melt so I can get her out on the road.

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

